# Homepage durch Dyndns



## Allwissend (15. August 2005)

Ich möchte gern eine Homepage auf meinem PC laufen lassen und dies durch dyndns. Ich hab auch schon einen Account auf Dyndns.org und ich lasse auch meine IP regelmäßig Updaten. Also von der hinsicht aus ist alles in Ordnung. Homepage ist auch schon fertig und abrufbereit. Mein Problem: Wie mach ich's, das wenn ich die url zu meiner homepage eingebe auch die homepage erscheint?


----------



## braungraphix (15. August 2005)

Ich kann dir da nun nur noch den apache ans Herz legen. Das ist ein kostenloser Webserver den zu zusätzlich zu dem tool laufen lässt. 
www.*apache*.org/ dort kannst du ihn herunterladen.

 Es gibt bei diesem webserver ein verzeichnis oder eine datei die nennt sich http.conf und hier musst du einige einstellungen vornehmen.

Listen 80 (dort darf keine Raute stehen)

ServerName server.servername.de:80 (hier auch keine Raute und die Richtigen Daten eintragen)

DocumentRoot "C:/webserver" (das Wichtigste das verzeichnis wo die Index.html auf deinem Rechner liegt)

 Wenn du dann nun den DYNDNS startest und den Apache auch solltest du über die Adresse die du angemeldet hast auch auf die Seite kommen.

 Wichtig Port 80 im Router freigeben wenn du mit Router arbeitest.


----------



## Tobias K. (15. August 2005)

moin


Hast du dich schonmal mit sicherheitstechnischen Dingen aus einander gesetzt?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Allwissend (15. August 2005)

> Wenn du dann nun den DYNDNS startest und den Apache auch solltest du über die Adresse die du angemeldet hast auch auf die Seite kommen.



Hääää. Versteh ich nicht! Wie meinst du das?


----------



## braungraphix (15. August 2005)

DU hast doch eine url wie http://www.mustermann und diese hast du über DynDns eingerichtet oder? Wenn du alles eigerichtet hast solltest du über den Browser die Seite aufrufen können.


----------



## Allwissend (15. August 2005)

Ja genau ich kann sie aufrufen aber noch nicht die internetseite. Das will ich ja wissen wie das geht!


----------



## braungraphix (15. August 2005)

Das ist doch oben beschrieben. Hast du bis jetzt nnur das Dyn Dns Tool dann musst du dir noch einen webserver installieren und ich kann dir da nur den Apache empfehlen.


----------



## Allwissend (15. August 2005)

Ja aber ich kenn mich mit diesem Apache nicht aus. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand mal helfen was ich da machen soll? Wäre nett. Danke.


----------



## Tobias K. (15. August 2005)

moin


Vielleicht wäre auch http://www.apachefriends.org/de/ was für dich, dort gibt es auch eine sehr gute "Schritt für Schritt" Anleitung.
Antworte auch bitte nochmal auf meinen letzten Beitrag.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## braungraphix (15. August 2005)

Zum ersten mal installierst du ihn und dann machst du dich wie oben beschrieben an das Script. Viele Sachen kannst du vorerst wie voreingestellt lassen doch die 3 Punkte die ich oben aufgeführt habe musst du richtig einrichten. Installiere ihn erst mal und dann poste wieder!


----------



## Allwissend (15. August 2005)

> Wenn du dann nun den DYNDNS startest und den Apache auch solltest du über die Adresse die du angemeldet hast auch auf die Seite kommen.



Installiert hab ich ihn nur das script macht mir probleme! Ich weis nicht wo ich diese sachen finden kann. Also diese ordner oder einstellungsdatein. In dem ordner auf der Platte gibts nämlich nichts das so heist!




> Hast du dich schonmal mit sicherheitstechnischen Dingen aus einander gesetzt?



Nein.


----------



## braungraphix (15. August 2005)

Du hast bei dem apache ein Verzeichnis Apache dann ein Unterverzeichnis conf und dort eine http.conf und die musst du mit dem Editor öffnen wenn du die Sachen nicht findest im Editor Strg + f und dann Listen oder etwas eingeben. Hast du ICQ oder MSN?


----------



## Allwissend (15. August 2005)

Ja ICQ und MSN.


----------



## braungraphix (15. August 2005)

Nummer, Name? Dann kann man das Schritt für Schritt durchgehen!


----------



## Allwissend (15. August 2005)

Das ist meine Nummer: 207-940-647


----------

